
Twitter permanently bans white supremacist David Duke - aspenmayer
https://www.cnet.com/news/twitter-permanently-bans-white-supremacist-david-duke/
======
bryanlarsen
"In order to maintain a tolerant society, the society must be intolerant of
intolerance."

\- Karl Popper

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paradox_of_tolerance](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paradox_of_tolerance)

~~~
rbecker
If true, then how did tolerant societies arise from intolerant ones?

~~~
happytoexplain
Can you explain how you see the two things as conflicting? They both seem
natural to me.

~~~
rbecker
Tolerance becoming the dominant ideology in an intolerant society is much
easier than merely remaining dominant in an already tolerant society. If it
could do the former while society tolerated intolerance, then surely it can do
the latter.

------
seventytwo
Good

~~~
_red
I LOVE this new internet you people are creating!

~~~
riffic
The fundamental principles of the internet haven't changed. If racists want a
platform, they can have it and the underlying web standards still exist for
them to make it themselves and to self-host it.

If their providers want to cancel these business relationships, that is their
right as well.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freedom_of_association](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freedom_of_association)

What is _really_ problematic and has been since its inception is the overuse
of commercial and centralized services by public institutions and
organizations. Twitter and other services of that nature are _not public
utilities_.

~~~
rbecker
And yet we were okay with sharply curtailing freedom of association in some
areas. Twitter (or a landlord) would be in legal trouble if it tried to ban
black people.

Edit: To the replies pointing out the protected class distinction: I'm well
aware of it (as my example shows). What I am highlighting is that "freedom of
association" isn't as absolute as the parent post implies, and that in the
past the law was changed and that freedom was diminished when it allowed
behavior we didn't like.

~~~
riffic
I'm sorry, I didn't know that being a racist was a protected class now.

~~~
_red
Saying blacks deserve to be a protected class is pretty racist you know.....

~~~
true_religion
All races are a protected class. You can’t discriminate against white
Europeans either.

In fact, if you were to start a group that wanted to destroy white Europeans
(like how the Klan wants to destroy non whites, Catholics, Mormons, Jews, and
sanity itself) then you would quickly find yourself ostracized.

I would bet an anti white group would quickly find itself branded as a
terrorist organization in the US.

------
threatofrain
This is as offensive as German companies taking actions against Nazi displays.

------
mkaic
Happy to see this.

~~~
s9w
If you think about why you posted this, you might learn something about
yourself.

~~~
pwinnski
My reaction to seeing this news was also a tiny jolt of happiness, and
thinking about that, I've learned that I dislike white supremacists and their
philosophy.

Is that what you meant?

~~~
s9w
no

------
DaniloDias
This is not long term thinking.

I find DD to be repelling- but moves like this are more repelling than yet
another asshole on Twitter.

Twitter apparently wants to save its users from ever being critical thinkers.

------
sieste
Twitter banning prominent far right users forces them to mass migrate to
parler which ultimately makes parler less attractive to the wider community.

On the other hand parler might only be popular because twitter started banning
these people in the first place.

~~~
krapp
Seems like a win-win to me. Far right users congregate to a niche platform
where they can do as they please, and as a result it's easier for everyone
else to ignore them.

~~~
chrisco255
Yeah, and then they can totally ignore the far left and push Twitter even
further over the cliff.

~~~
pcbro141
It's not far-left to be against the KKK terrorist group.

~~~
chrisco255
Can you name any Antifa members that Twitter have banned? David Duke isn't
even relevant. He's a nobody boogey man.

~~~
imglorp
I don't know, but it's not far-left to be against fascism, either.

~~~
chrisco255
No but it is clearly far left to take over city blocks, declare autonomous
zones, destroy public property, terrorize citizens and public officials, etc.
and there's plenty of Antifa sympathizers or supporters on Twitter. There's
plenty of moral hazard with the amount of influence and propaganda power that
tech companies have today and it's a very corrosive, dangerous, long-term
destructive thing that scares me far more than David Duke.

------
h2odragon
We are the chosen ones, we have Right on our side, we need not listen to
anyone who disagrees with us. Better in fact if they did not even exist, no?
Maybe if we're vigorous enough in protesting our orthodoxy while tossing the
heretics in the fire, no one will think to question whether our thoughts are
utterly proper.

~~~
pcbro141
No reasonable person thinks it's up for debate whether the KKK terrorist group
or ISIS is on the right side of history or not. Sounds like lazy "slippery
slope" concern trolling.

